# Moving



## culinarystudent (Jan 27, 2011)

I recently found a culinary school that I would like to attend in Capetown and was wondering what to expect. I am from the US, texas born of puerto rican decent. I have read that being white can sometimes be a factor in SA. Being from a multiracial I have dealt with issues like this before and was just wondering what life in this country would be like. I'd have limited money seeing as to how I am a student and would be needing a job, would this be difficult?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

culinarystudent said:


> I recently found a culinary school that I would like to attend in Capetown and was wondering what to expect. I am from the US, texas born of puerto rican decent. I have read that being white can sometimes be a factor in SA. Being from a multiracial I have dealt with issues like this before and was just wondering what life in this country would be like. I'd have limited money seeing as to how I am a student and would be needing a job, would this be difficult?


My suggestion is that you contact the culinary school and ask them these questions. They should be able to help you.
Your race does not matter at all.
Finding a job may be difficult as I suspect you will need a work permit and jobs are few and far between, as in the rest of the world.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

culinarystudent said:


> I recently found a culinary school that I would like to attend in Capetown and was wondering what to expect. I am from the US, texas born of puerto rican decent. I have read that being white can sometimes be a factor in SA. Being from a multiracial I have dealt with issues like this before and was just wondering what life in this country would be like. I'd have limited money seeing as to how I am a student and would be needing a job, would this be difficult?


In terms of a permit, that should not be a problem. How long will you be planning on going to the culinary school? They may require you to have a study permit, but that should not be a problem.

In terms of the race issue, as Johanna said, not an issue. Finding a job would prove difficult as you may not have sufficient work experience. I would start at a website called careerjunction and gumtree.

If you have questions about a study/work permit I would be happy to help.


----------

